# Divorce lawyer backed out as my lawyer 11 calendar days before the final hearing?



## joycesullivan (Aug 4, 2008)

I live in Ohio. I am a legal immigrant so you will wonder how much about US laws I know about. I filed a divorce against my husband because he has been cheating on me and wouldn’t stop even after we talked to a pastor and his father. I already paid my lawyer retainer fees since January of this year. I tried to call him again and again in during February and March to know the progress. He got mad at me on the phone and told me he didn’t like me calling all the time. Said he’s gonna charge me. So I stopped and decided that if there is a progress, he would just call me. He never did. All info I know, I usually get from the county court website, even the date of pre-trial hearing. Then 11 days before the final hearing, he said he’s backing out as my lawyer. He said it is my fault because I wouldn’t let him do a deposition against my husband. The only reason I won’t is because I don’t our fight to be even worse and that I know he really doesn’t make much income than I do.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

This just doesn't sound right to me. I think I'd try calling the Ohio Bar Association and talk to someone. That's really a bad spot to be in.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

In addition to calling the bar association talk to the court to have the hearing on a future day, so you can get a real lawyer and ask for your money back.

draconis


----------

